# Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"



## Spielnetzwerke (11. Februar 2011)

*Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"*

Liebe Community,

im Rahmen eines Forschungsprojektes am Institut für Medien und Kommunikationswissenschaft der Technischen Universität Ilmenau, befassen wir uns mit Spielnetzwerken (PSN/Xbox Live/Steam) sowie deren Bewertung und Nutzung durch die Spieler.

Bei unserer nicht-kommerziellen Forschungsarbeit sind wir auf eure Mithilfe angewiesen, weshalb wir euch sehr dankbar wären, wenn ihr unsere Forschungsarbeit durch eure Teilnahme unterstützt. 

Die Beantwortung des Online-Fragebogens dauert ca. 10 - 15 Minuten. Zudem gilt bei der Beantwortung der Fragen: Du kannst nichts falsch machen, vielmehr sind deine persönliche Meinung und deine Erfahrungen gefragt. Selbstverständlich werden alle Angaben streng vertraulich behandelt und während der Erhebung anonymisiert.

  Weitere Informationen über das Forschungsprojekt findet Ihr auf der Homepage des Fachgebietes "Virtuelle Welten und Digitale Spiele" der TU Ilmenau (Public Value digitaler Spiele).

Gerne beantworten wir euch auch noch weitergehende Fragen zum Hintergrund der Studie unter spielnetzwerke@tu-ilmenau.de. 

 Als kleiner Anreiz verlosen wir übrigens unter allen Teilnehmern der Studie fünf 10€-Amazon-Gutscheine! 

Den Online-Fragebogen findet ihr unter dem folgenden Link:
http://unipark.de/uc/spielnetzwerke

Vielen Dank noch einmal für eure Teilnahme!

Manuel, Martin & Michael


----------



## Icejester (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"*

Tja. Ich hätte ja gerne mitgemacht, aber da ich nicht bei XBOX-Live sondern Games-for-Windows-Live angemeldet bin, darf ich wohl nicht.


----------



## Spielnetzwerke (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"*

[FONT=&quot]Wow - es haben bereits über 200 Teilnehmer unseren Fragebogen ausgefüllt!

Vielen Dank für die große Beteiligung und weiter so 

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wir freuen uns auf viele weitere fleißige Teilnehmer![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]LG Martin[/FONT]


----------



## RapToX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"*

/done


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"*

Yop habs getan.


----------



## xX jens Xx (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"*

Habs auch gemacht!


----------



## Spielnetzwerke (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unterstützung Forschungsprojekt "Public Value digitaler Spiele"*

Liebe Teilnehmer,

vielen Dank, dass ihr an unserer Umfrage zu den Spielnetzwerken PlayStation Network, Xbox LIVE und Steam teilgenommen und unser Forschungsprojekt damit sehr unterstützt habt.

Erste Ergebnisse und weitere Informationen zu dem Forschungsprojekt findet ihr jetzt unter: Public Value digitaler Spiele

Danke für euer Interesse!

Manuel, Martin & Michael


----------

